# WOIN does facing matter?



## JediMasterGunner (Jun 6, 2017)

I was looking for the facing rule in the core books and can't seem to find it. There is a note about facing for Dragon's tail attack on page 140 of OLD, and how you might be attacked from the rear. Would it count as the sneaking/target unaware modifier or is that more severe than a rear attack?

In the WOIN Starter Rear Attack adds +1d6. Was this a rule that didn't make it into the Core books?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 6, 2017)

It doesn't usually matter, unless something says it does. For example, it matters when using the tail swipe, because it says so there, but not when using a sword.  

Sneaking/target unaware would require some stealth.


----------



## JediMasterGunner (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

